# UK Fulfillment service (DTG) Wanted



## Dan Bevis (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My name is Dan, an England [Hampshire] local, and owner of Resurgence Tees.

I have been making T-Shirt designs for about two years or so now, but I've had to rely on third party online storefronts like Redbubble and Society6 to print and ship everything. Naturally my cut of the profits is low [especially taking in the US Dollars to UK GBP conversion rate, as they're both based over there]:

Redbubble
Society6

Whilst the last year has been my best yet for sales [a few sales every month, instead of every other month], I am still looking to branch out.
Since, ideally, a DTG Printer and a Heat Press would cost a pretty penny, then outsourcing the printing here in the UK is my next best bet [which would also provide me a more human-to-human interface and personal control of costings in turn].

My designs typically involve much colour and complexity - hence my focus on DTG - but can also be simple with just a few colours [hence the Screen Printing need also], so a company that has both production methods would be ideal.

Some of my other questions would be:

- Do you have any website site integration features? I have no e-commerce experience whatsoever [just know basic HTML].

- On the copyright side of things, do I retain it [and would there be an issue to the aforementioned store-fronts offering some of the same designs]?

- What garments do you offer?
- Can you fulfil single to multiple orders? 
- What cut do you get of each sale etc.?
- What payment options do you use?
- Do you offer any extra services, like custom label tags?


Resurgence Tees does not yet have a dedicated site - but I have the basic UI / layout design finalized. Depending on whether I'll be using an embedded store [or just using the site as a centralised showcase / portal to the other stores], I hope to have it live by early April [the 1 year anniversary of the brand name, and it's FB page]. 

Sorry for the wordy brief, but I'm just passionately curious for any information you can give me on your business and the whole process.

I look forward to hearing from you soon,

Thank you for your time and kind regards,

PS - I've already approached one Invent Clothing on this very issue, but I'd like to get a breadth of choices before I decide on anything.

~ Dan


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you checked out PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## Dan Bevis (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Matt, thanks for sharing that. I'm slowly going through it all!

Anyone else have any other avenues?


----------



## kustomtees (May 29, 2005)

Hi Dan, I am able to help you with this. Print facilities include screenprint, embroidery, vinyl, digital transfers and dtg.
Fulfilment service available for print on demand. Drop me a line so we can discuss.
Mark.


----------



## mollytops (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I've just joined the forum today based on your post here. I am trying to help my daughter set up her own t-shirt business on line and she needs a printer (on-demand) with fulfillment services. Am I right in understanding you have such capabilities. If so I would like to know more.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## annietwobears (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi

We are a small family business in east yorkshire, we have a RJET 4 DTG, and would be happy to look at fulfilment for you, we can supply, print and post the t-shirts.

Annie - twobears.co.uk


----------



## IconicCloth (Jul 28, 2016)

Annie could you contact me on [email protected] please?

I've tried to PM you on here but your message box is full.

Thanks, Matt


----------

